# Problems after head gasket replacement



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Asher606 said:


> I replaced the head gasket on my daughter’s 2013 Cruze with the 1.4. I did everything by the book while doing this got it all back together now it’s showing engine reduced power, service traction control, and the stabilitrak. I didn’t have any of this before I changed the head gasket. I changed the throttle body still no change any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


I'm guessing something didn't get plugged in all the way or the timing is off.


----------



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

It does sound like something isn'r connected properly. All those plastic connectors get very brittle with age. I suggest verifying all connections are plugged back in securelly, erase the codes and take it from there. I replaced the head gasket on my 2013 and it is very easy to accidentally bump a hose or wiring not even associated with the repair.


----------



## Asher606 (5 mo ago)

stormcruze said:


> It does sound like something isn'r connected properly. All those plastic connectors get very brittle with age. I suggest verifying all connections are plugged back in securelly, erase the codes and take it from there. I replaced the head gasket on my 2013 and it is very easy to accidentally bump a hose or wiring not even associated with the repair.


Ok thanks to you all on the advice I’m checking it out now and a friend of mine runs towing and repair shop is supposed to stop by put it on his scanner. I’m sure it’s something simple I’m overlooking.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

couple months back we had a guy doing the same and confused one of the O2 sensors with a 5v sensor, apparently the same plug. if i remember correctly same issues but fried said 5v sensor.


----------



## r1burton82 (2 mo ago)

Asher did you ever figure out what the cause was? I’m currently fighting the exact same battle on my daughters 16 Cruze.


----------

